

Ask HN: What softwares that train advanced math skills?  - Matt-Martin

Such as Calculus, Differential Equations, Topology.. etc..<p>The online training software at khanacademy.org is still too rudimentary, at least at this moment, though I like the idea very much.
======
Matt-Martin
OK... I found something interesting.

<http://sagemath.org/>

